# Meds(elixir & druggest)



## ajohn (Jan 22, 2012)

Picked these guys up last week fer a song.The elixir is an  ABM.Now I can put them with my other"I don't really collect these" bottles that I seam to collect??[8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2012)

Those are both nice ajohn....I think I either heard or read somewhere that they reproduced the elixer?....Not sure if I'm thinking of the correct bottle. How big's your collection of "I don't collect these" bottles?...LoL, Mine's pretty large.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 22, 2012)

So, Anthony John,

 I'd gladly add those to my "I don't really collect these" bottles that I seam to collect? Category. Who the heck are those guys? Especially the Gentleman contemplating the bottle with his boot on a case, please.

 What'd ya have to sing for them?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 22, 2012)

That elixir reminds me of a "Knapp's Root Beer Extract" in shape and with the man embossing...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 22, 2012)

Its supposed to be Uncle Sam.
 I seem to remember them making a repro of the Baker's Specific.
 Dont quote me on it but it reminds me of the Italian Glover repros.


----------



## ajohn (Jan 22, 2012)

Joe, to be honest,I have no idea exactly how big my collection of "I don't collect" is.I'd say Fairly- pretty big[8|].
 Sir surf,(by the way,I really like your "picture worth 1000 words" approach) I had to sing to the tune of 5 bucks.I'm sure with a sexy wiggle I coulda talked her down to a couple bucks fer each.I thought the embossed figure was a cricket with a hat on>
 Gunth,are you guys saying that the SMITHS is a repo??It is embossed on the base:C(in a circle) CROWNFORD


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 23, 2012)

Howdy Anthony John,

 Crownford is not a good sign, I'm sorry to say. 






 "Crownford China Co. Repro (Italian)" Thanks to the late Digger Odell.

 "The "Crownford China Company" is an old Staffordshire, England company. I do not think they made glass. I suspect an import company is using the name for their reproductions, but I do not know, maybe a reader can help. Digger"

 I recently bought a pink milk glass powder dish. It has a 'Crownford China, Made in America" label. I realize this is not a bottle but it may give you some insight on whether Crownford China was involved in the glass business. I am curious about this myself because I thought Crownford China (US) only made pottery. I have owned several pottery pieces with their mark "Crownford China, Made in USA") .. Louis

Louis, after a bit more research I have found only a few clues. The original English Crownford China Company is not connected with these glass reproduction items. The impostor  Crownford China Company is an Italian firm with a New York connection.  They do not still seem to be in business.  They were responsible for a number of reproduction items including: WARNER'S SAFE KIDNEY LIVER CURE bottles which they produced with labels and in fantastic colors; cookie jars such as one jar has raised clear lettering on two sides; one side says IF MOMMY SAYS NO, ASK GRANDMA (HEART SYMBOL HERE)and the other side says "COOKIES 5 POUNDS; Another jar is embossed P.N. SMITH FAMILY GROCER DRY MEASURE 7 lb.; They also made THATCHER milk bottles (MAN MILKING A COW) beginning about 1964 in amber green, dark blue and clear complete with a wire bale and glass lid. I am sure that this list is by no means complete.  They must have had help in this country to determine the styles and kinds of items to reproduce.  Digger" 
Thanks Digger.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 26, 2012)

> I'm sure with a sexy wiggle I coulda talked her down to a couple bucks fer each


 
 I used to have one of those. I think I left it in my other pants though.[8|]

 Hey A. Those are nice bottles. I wonder what there was to contimplate about the whiskey...err...elixor in that bottle. I have a collection of whiskey bottles (somewhere)that are shaped like meds. I always figured that they were to hide the fact you were drinking in church.


----------



## rockbot (Jan 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> I always figured that they were to hide the fact you were drinking in church.


 
 Too funny Warren. I bet theres a lot of truth to that![]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 28, 2012)

> Gunth,are you guys saying that the SMITHS is a repo??It is embossed on the base:C(in a circle) CROWNFORD


 
 yes, the Crownford bottles are repros.
 They repro'd about a dozen different bottles as decorator items.


----------

